# Recall on Treats again



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Everyday almost we get a recall. :foxes15:

Kasel Recalls Numerous Brands of Dog Treats Due to Salmonella


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm just going to tart making my own treats this is getting ridiculous. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Meg&Titus said:


> I'm just going to tart making my own treats this is getting ridiculous.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It sure is, and scary..our baby's life are at risk.


----------



## Meg&Titus (Feb 15, 2013)

CHITheresa said:


> It sure is, and scary..our baby's life are at risk.


I agree.  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

